# Words No One Uses Today--PHYSIC



## Lon (Jan 1, 2017)

I heard this today and knew it's meaning.Do You?    Can you think of some, if so post them.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 1, 2017)

America's Physic!!!


----------



## Carla (Jan 1, 2017)

Holy smokes it can work in a half hour, some powerful stuff! Funny, it refers only to men, wonder why?


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 1, 2017)

Carla, in the spirit of being nice, I won't respond to that question, though I do have some theories!


----------



## Pappy (Jan 2, 2017)

Butterfly said:


> Carla, in the spirit of being nice, I won't respond to that question, though I do have some theories!



I betcha Butterfly is trying to tell us....we are full of :yougogirl:


----------

